# KDE 3.5.2 -- Bug oder Feature?!

## l3u

Ich hab grad mal testweise KDE 3.5.2 installiert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß das Rendern der Dateinamen auf dem Desktop nicht ganz so klappt:

http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bug7sw.png

Außerdem stürzt Kopete ab, wenn man bei den Einstellungen auf "Geräte" klickt ...

Ist das sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen?

----------

## pawlak

Kopete stürzt bei mir ab, wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf ein Symbol auf dem Desktop klicke. Komisch, jetzt geht's zwar, aber kopete ist mir schon 5 mal deswegen abgesoffen.

----------

## nic0000

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich hab grad mal testweise KDE 3.5.2 installiert und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß das Rendern der Dateinamen auf dem Desktop nicht ganz so klappt:

 

Bei mir alles in Ordnung ???

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Außerdem stürzt Kopete ab, wenn man bei den Einstellungen auf "Geräte" klickt ...
> 
> Ist das sonst noch jemandem aufgefallen?

 

Jupp, das kann ich bestätigen. Nicht schön, naja Kopete halt  :Smile: 

Immerhin sind endlich ein paar alte Bugs weg.

Kopete ist in KDE nach meinen Empfinden so die größte Baustelle, aber bei den ganzen Features die da rein sollen wundert mich das nicht wirklich....

Und eine Stimme sprach: Freue dich und sei froh denn es könnte schlimmer kommen....

...  :Smile: 

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht war das mit den Symbolen nur ein updatebedingtes Problem. Ich hab die Dateien umbenannt und danach wieder zurück zu dem Namen, den sie vorher hatten ... und jetzt geht's ...

Für den Fehler in Kopete ist schon ein Patch im Bugzilla von KDE, ist also ein bekanntes Problem. Scheint aber nur dann aufzutreten, wenn man keine Webcam angeschlossen hat. Naja ... trotzdem gibt's imho keine Alternative zu Kopete, wenn man außer Jabber noch was anderes benutzen will. Bloß für Jabber würd ich Psi benutzen.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also bei mir stürtz kopete ab wenn er zu icq connecten soll. Ohne Fehlermeldung in der Konsole. Desweiteren stürtzen bei mir kaffeine und amarok ab sobald sie mp3 abspielen sollen. Sonst gehen sie, oggs oder video spielen sie ohne Problem ab.

mfg Mathes

----------

## franzf

Hi

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

>  Desweiteren stürtzen bei mir kaffeine und amarok ab sobald sie mp3 abspielen sollen. Sonst gehen sie, oggs oder video spielen sie ohne Problem ab.

 

Du verwendest als Abspiel-Engine Xine, oder?

Dann übersetz xine nochmal mit dem USE-Flag "mad". Das kompiliert dir mp3-Support in die Engine  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

jupp den Tipp habe ich auch gerade gefunden. Xine-lib wird gerade neu übersetzt. Habe auch gerade festgestellt, das amarok noch zwei Tage nach dem Update auf 3.5.2 lief und erst als xine-lib aktualisiert wurde er nicht mehr ging. Jetzt läuft es wieder.

Danke und mfg Mathes

----------

## nic0000

So jetzt war ich ganz mutig und habe kopete runtergeschmissen um mir gleich die 0.12_beta2 anzutun.

Und der Geräte Dialog funtzt auch. (Die CPU Belastung geht dafür auf 70%)

Paar Kleinigkeiten haben sich auch noch geändert. Mal gucken wie es um die Stabilität bestellt ist.

```
emerge net-im/kopete  
```

Vorher unmasken und kopete deinstalieren  :Wink: 

Happy testing

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

habe auch gerade mal die Beta ausprobiert. Aber das Login Problem besteht immer noch. Aber wie ich gerade gesehen habe ist es kein Kopete spezifisches Problem sondern mal wieder eins von Icq selber, wie hier http://www.icq.com/help/ zu lesen ist.

mfg Mathes

----------

## deejay

Ich kompilier mir auch grad 3.5.2. Mal sehen, wie es bei mit dann so läuft....

Gruß

deejay

----------

## mrsteven

Superkaramba läuft auch nicht gerade sonderlich stabil, aber sonst läuft alles ziemlich gut. Alleine der Werbeblocker der neuen Konqueror-Version ist schon ein Grund zum Umsteigen.

----------

## franzf

Jo, der ist echt gelungen (Werbeblocker)!

Konqueror überhaupt find ich den besten Browser! Er rendert hier spürbar schneller als Firefox oder Opera, auch der Start geht schneller von der Platte ( :Razz: )

Das einzige was micht nervt und DRINGEND überarbeitet gehört ist das Bookmark-Handling...

Das nervt echt...

Aber sonst bin ich hoch zufrieden mit meinem 3.5.2. kmail war eh schon immer das beste Mail-Proggie, Desktop ist kinderleicht zu bedienen. Nur schade dass ich auf meinem 64bit keine Flash-Filme anschaun kann, muss da immer den 32bit firefox nehmen  :Sad: 

Schöne Grüße

Franz

----------

## deejay

Zum konqueror als Webbrowser kann ich nicht soviel sagen.

Ich nutze den Firefox und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Kmail

als Mailproggie habe ich auch noch nie verwendet. Nutze da 

Thunderbird. Aber ich werde das mal testen. Vielleicht hat sich

da ja in letzter Zeit einiges getan, was einem zum Umsteigen

überreden könnte  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## l3u

Ich hab jetzt jahrelang Fx und TB benutzt (Fx schon ab Version 0.5, damals noch unter Windose ;-), aber ich bin mittlwerweile größtenteils auf Konqueror und KMail umgestiegen. Integriert sich schön in KDE, weil: hat nicht dieses bescheuerte, häßliche GTK ... und ist imo merklich schneller.

----------

## deejay

Ich finde die eigentlich gar nicht so häßlich. Lassen sich doch auch gut anpassen

und es gibt ne Menge Themes dafür.

Naja, wie gesagt, ich werd mich heute mal zwingen, den Konqueror als Browser

zu nutzen und mal meine ersten Schritte mit Kmail machen. Vielleicht werde ich

ja so überzeugt sein, dass ich es evtl. auch mal nutze  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## l3u

khtml muß man unterstützen. Rendert sauber, schnell und W3C-konform. Der neue Konqueror besteht ja sogar den Acid2-Test!

----------

## franzf

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  Der neue Konqueror besteht ja sogar den Acid2-Test!

 

Check it out!

 :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Ganz perfekt ist der Konqueror aber auch noch nicht. Aber das wird noch. Jedenfalls ist der Konqueror seit KDE 3.4 mein Standardbrowser, nur bei manchen Wikipedia-Seiten gab es manchmal Ärger beim Drucken, da musste dann der Firefox her. Bisher hatte ich solche Probleme mit KDE 3.5 noch nicht. Überhaupt ist die Auswahl an brauchbaren Browsern für Linux seit ein paar Jahren deutlich gewachsen: War vor ein paar Jahren noch Mozilla der einzige wirklich brauchbare Browser, gibt es jetzt mit Konqueror, Firefox, SeaMonkey und Opera eine ganze Palette an wirklich guten Browsern.

Übrigens, der integrierte kleine Webserver (Rechtsklick auf den Kicker  :Arrow:  Miniprogramm hinzufügen  :Arrow:  Öffentlicher Dateiserver) ist ebenfalls erwähnenswert. Ohne komplizierte Apache-Einrichtung ein paar Dateien freigeben, das hat was...  :Cool: 

----------

## l3u

Ich hab eh meinen pure-ftpd laufen ;-)

Naja, aber solche -- ich sag mal "Problemchen" -- mit (derzeit) exotischen Sachen wie transparentem JPEG-Zeugs und dergl. berühren 99,9% der Internetseiten imho nicht. Mir reicht's komplett aus, wenn der Konqueror das, was derzeit State-of-the-art ist, problemlos kann.

----------

## COiN3D

Mit Kopete habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme gehabt. Nur mit dem Konqueror, der stürzt mir des öfteren auch ohne eine Fehlermeldung ab, wenn ich auf Seiten mit viele Pop-Ups gehe.

----------

## deejay

So, KDE3.5.2 ist soweit fertig. Noch keine Probleme mit Kopete oder Konqueror sehen können.

aber erstmal abwarten.

----------

## ian!

Also ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr da alle macht, aber ich habe keinerlei der genannten Probleme. Auch kopete laeuft hier stabil.. und das auch tagelang.

----------

## drivingsouth

Ich habe (bzw. hatte, denn jetzt ist es komischer Weise wieder weg) hier das gleiche Problem mit den Icons, bisher hab ich aber angenommen, daß es an xorg 7.0 liegt bzw. am Umstieg von Xinerama zu MergedFB für den Zweischirmbetrieb. Ich meine es sei mir schon unter 3.5.1 aufgefallen, als ich zu 7.0 umgestiegen bin.

----------

## deejay

Jo, ich habe auch keinerlei Probleme. Läuft alles sehr stabil.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## l3u

Die komischen Anzeigefehler (s.o.) hab ich trotzdem. Warum auch immer ...

----------

## deejay

Komisch. Schonmal versucht, im Kontrolzentrum unter Schriften irgendwas einzustellen.

Ich kann diesen Fehler wiegesagt nicht bestätigen. Hier läuft es reibungslos.

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht ist es auch ein komischer Fehler, der nur bei einer bestimmten Konstellation von Schriftart-Dateiname auftritt ... ich hab Nimbus Sans als Schriftart; vielleicht hat ja einer Lust, das mal einzustellen und dann noch ne Datei genauso zu nennen wie die, bei denen bei mir der Fehler auftritt. Evtl. kann man das ja irgendwie reproduzieren ... ich hab dafür nen Bug im KDE-Bugzilla aufgemacht: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124693 also wenn's einer hinbekommt das falsche Rendern zu reproduzieren ...

----------

## calle2003

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ist es auch ein komischer Fehler, der nur bei einer bestimmten Konstellation von Schriftart-Dateiname auftritt ... ich hab Nimbus Sans als Schriftart; vielleicht hat ja einer Lust, das mal einzustellen und dann noch ne Datei genauso zu nennen wie die, bei denen bei mir der Fehler auftritt. Evtl. kann man das ja irgendwie reproduzieren ... ich hab dafür nen Bug im KDE-Bugzilla aufgemacht: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124693 also wenn's einer hinbekommt das falsche Rendern zu reproduzieren ...

 

Ich habe den gleichen Effekt mit kde 3.5.0 und Font Verdana (duck) und auch der Default-Einstellung "Sans Serif" (welcher Font ist das dann?), allerdings nur bei Icons, deren Name zu lang ist und daher mit drei Punkten abgeschlossen wird.

Gruß,

Christian.

----------

## l3u

Schreib's ins Bugzilla!

----------

## mrsteven

Mir ist noch aufgefallen, dass Akregator ab und zu vergisst, sein Lockfile .kde/share/apps/akregator/lock zu löschen.

----------

## deejay

So, nach ein paar Tagen längerer Testzeit ist bei mir nun auch ein paar mal 

Konqueror abgestürzt. Ist auch manchesmal passiert, als ich ihn einfach nur schließen

wollte. Naja. Bislang stört es nicht weiter ...

Gruß

deejay

----------

## dp20eic

Hallo,

hänge mich da mal mit ran  :Smile: 

Mir kommt es so vor, das das Font Rendering in 3.5.2 im allgemeinen schlechter ist. Egal auf welcher Seite ich bin, es sieht immer so aus als ob ich Pixelschriften eingestellt habe.

Ich habe zu meinem Pech leider ziemlich viel geupdatet, unteranderem auch Xorg auf 6.9, hängt evtl. auch damit zusammen.

Werde da mal weiter suchen.

Nur mal so zur Info.

Schönen Abend noch

BErnd

----------

## mrsteven

Am KDE-Update liegt das vermutlich nicht, denn meine Schriften sind auch nach dem Update auf KDE 3.5.2 noch in Ordnung. Ein bisschen was hat sich da sogar auch verbessert, denn früher war gerade vor einem "s" (z.B. im Wort "Sachsen") der Abstand zu groß.

----------

## deejay

Mit der Schriftdarstellung habe ich auch keine Probleme. Ich finde das allgemeine Aussehen 

von KDE3.5.2 schon etwas besser. Kann mir auch nur so vorkommen, aber ich finde, da hat

sich einiges getan  :Smile: 

Schöne Grüße

deejay

----------

## ConiKost

Also bei mir rennt KDE 3.5.2 super!

Komplett mit GCC 4.1.0 kompiliert.

----------

